# My new horse! "Cricket"



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

So since i officially bought her (3/25/10 i know, late on the pics lol) i decided to make her a new thread  For those of you you who dont know her. This is Truly Sweet Breeze "Cricket". She is a coming 6 year old, registered breeding stock paint (sire was paint, dam was QH) cricket is 16-16.1 hands tall. She is such a sweetie, i absolutly LOVE her, i am so glad i bought her. She fantastic to ride, very smooth , she is fantastic to lunge (i lunged her today, very responsive and knows voice commands) i just love love love her!!! So here is a butt load of pics lol, PIC OVERLOAD...


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations! She sure is a sweetie!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

couple more pics. I tried my attempt at an artsy one lol, the sun shining on the lens makes it look foggy. And then her drinking out of her water-er


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you Kathryn, she really is a sweet heart, very lovey dovey.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Pretty girl and congrats! Really like that last shot._


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks! I sorta like it lol. My favorite pic is the first one.


----------



## Trish2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new mare


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

RJ I am SO happy for you!!! I hope you guys have tons of fun adventures this summer!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats! have lots of fun with her


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks trish, kelly, liz and pumkin! I hope so to liz, im sure we will.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i rode cricket today. she did awsome, i only did walk and trot as the arena was to muddy to go faster, or for me to feel comfortable to go faster. She is really fun to ride, she knows alot. She two tracks, side pass, she can do a slow spin, roll backs, she has a great whoa and back on her. Its so nice to actually not have to teach them everything lol, like my last horse. I love my girl.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Aren't mares the best??? She looks like a wonderful girl...enjoy her!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

YES!!! i love love love mares., seems like i just get along with them the best lol. Thanks!


----------



## Nero (Mar 5, 2010)

she looks lovely!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I'm in love. She is one heck of a nice looking horse and I am so glad that you are getting along well with her. It is fun and fulfilling to ride those younger green horses but there is a lot to be said for a horse that you can get on and have no worries. I am anxious for this summer when she has built some more muscle and is all slicked off.


----------



## Pinky2010 (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww she is gorgeous


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

me to!!! i cant wait to see her all slicked out, and all filled out lol. Thanks smrobs!

Thanks pinky.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad you found one. Sorry I never replied to your message about her in September. I haven't had internet for ever!!! looks like a nice mare. Good luck ; )


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

heres some "newer" pics i think they were taken last month.


----------

